# Very nice miniture pump.



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm working on a windowsill hydro setup for growing cooking herbs. I've been looking for some time for a pump with a very small output and size.

I've found it! Kinda expensive. If anyone finds one this small and less expensive, let me know please!

1 pint per/minute flow.

CLICK HERE


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 18, 2007)

Stoney!?!?  Are you really doing what I think you are?  An ebb and flow windowsill setup?  Oh boy...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Stoney!?!? Are you really doing what I think you are? An ebb and flow windowsill setup? Oh boy...


I'm not sure what you think I'm doing...

Yes, I'm making a windowsill setup. I've always wanted to make one for small plants and cooking herbs.

I'm not using this for a pot grow. No pot in my window...

I have to see how long this pump will live. For 40 bucks, it should live a long, long time.


----------



## Bubby (Mar 18, 2007)

It's funny you mention that.. I'm helping someone make a single plant ebb and flow "system" for school. I believe this is the only pump they are allowed to use: http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=700-00018
Keep in mind you'd need a micro controller (along with programming skills) to get it to work.. oh, and it's not submersible , so you'd have to float it on foam/wood. Now that I think about it, this probably isn't helpfull at all for ya.

What I'd really like to find is electronically controllable valves. Then you could use a passive drip system (free water pump), and still keep it on a timer. Do these exist (yet)?

edit: typo


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> I'd really like to find is electronically controllable valves. Then you could use a passive drip system (free water pump), and still keep it on a timer. Do these exist (yet)?


Sure. Lots of valves do that. They all cost a lot. It would be far from free.


----------

